# this looks interesting



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

Denver mahogany parlor guitar with a solid mahogany top.
Denver 38'' Parlour Mahogany Acoustic Guitar | Long & McQuade (long-mcquade.com) 

I may just try one out.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

OldGuitarPlayer said:


> Denver mahogany parlor guitar with a solid mahogany top.
> Denver 38'' Parlour Mahogany Acoustic Guitar | Long & McQuade (long-mcquade.com)
> 
> I may just try one out.


Yeah that looks neat


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Well, quite the same as my Alvarez AP66ESB...


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks pretty and has nice specs, but Denver doesn't have much of a history of making quality instruments. I'd be curious to get my hands on one. If you try it, let us know what you think.


----------



## Acoustic Tom (Apr 6, 2020)

I have a denver 12 string that I play every so often and for what's it's worth, it's not that bad of an instrument. Give it a try and tell us what you think.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

It may sound interesting in literature. I would be surprised if it sounded decent in real life. Denver are cheap guitars that make beginners stop playing guitar.


----------

